# tillage



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We often discuss tillage on here and conclude no one size fits all and to each his own . We were wet last year hoped for diffrent but have been getting hammered lately heavy down pours 4" and higher . I live in a notill area and have seen an occasional gulley but no problem during the storms and the good minimum till farms have fared well during the storms also . I have been hauling hay and straw south and down on the good flatter ground they still plow . In those areas you can see where after a big rain the municipalities need to go out with loaders and dump trucks and haul the top soil off the roads the creeks and streams in those areas are running a high percentage of soil they look like mud .Plowing is not the size that fits them even if it is flat ground . They don't like the government telling them what to do , But ?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree I drive past some fields to and from work that new guys took over this year and plowed up the grass water ways. I’m sure the big pile of mud in the church parking lot down the street didn’t go unnoticed lol. Another farm on a very well traveled 4 lane highway in the next County over is a complete mess that corn and bean rotation doesn’t work well without any hay or winter grain buffer strips either . Guys don’t wank big brother watching them giving them rules to follow but keep doing stupid stuff every year.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

And no-till corn and beans look pretty good here. Conventional till looks awful with washouts, drown out spots, huge holes were the seed rotted and excessive compaction from 600 hp tractors.


----------

